# Magic-based manga/anime?



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

Is there such thing as a Shonen-style manga that revolves around the characters using magic (wizarding magic or any other form) offensively against other characters as it is the dominant form of combat of the world? 

Naruto = Ninjas
Bleach = Shinigamis
OP = Pirates
Hunter x Hunter = Hunters 
FMA = Alchemists

Any shonen style magic-fighting manga?


----------



## CABLE (Nov 13, 2005)

Bastard!

however scanslations of it are limited. But it would be considered the epitome of magic mangas.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2005)

Monster Collection, another manga/manwha? with uber sexy characters Bleach style. Tho it is only 6 volumes.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks a lot.

Know anywhere I can read up on them? Not finding much info.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2005)

I can upload Monster Collection to MangaCults ftp later, im downloading kenshin at 3mb/s and dont want to ruin it by uploading stuff yet. 0:

But if you cant wait #lurk at irc.irchighway.net have Monster Collection and Bastard.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks, pek, I'll get it off #lurk.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 14, 2005)

U can try Slayers too.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 14, 2005)

D.Grayman = Excorsist. 
Pretty much similar to FMA, enhanced with spooky halloween stuff.

And  the Monster indeed was awesome... it was just a bit too short IMO, could've been longer.


----------



## Christen (Nov 14, 2005)

Old but fits the description:

1. Mahou Tsukai Tai!
2. Akazukin Chacha (more like kodomo rather than shounen)
3. Yep, Slayers

I know there are more but I can't remember some of them. =9


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 14, 2005)

The Deathberry said:
			
		

> D.Grayman = Excorsist.
> Pretty much similar to FMA, enhanced with spooky halloween stuff..



Read it. It's a pretty good manga. 


Thanks for the suggestions, guys.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 14, 2005)

Most easily found magic mangas are shoujo.

I woudn't recommend D.gray.  Its boring and cliche.

and Monster, thats not a magic manga.  Unless theres another monster I'm not aware of.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 14, 2005)

I said Monster _Collection_, thats the name of the manga. I personally like D.Grayman, its not in my top list but its enjoyible.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 14, 2005)

Yes M?r...it's about a chosen one who goes to a "magical land" where people use rings,magic equipment and use magic...to keep it short=final fantasy world

I love it!!!

If you want to read 
online:

There's also an anime enjoy


----------



## CABLE (Nov 14, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> I said Monster _Collection_, thats the name of the manga. I personally like D.Grayman, its not in my top list but its enjoyible.



Oh, because then chauronity said just monster so I was confused.  I also read D.gray but only cuz I started it, I just wouldn't recomend it to anyone.


----------

